

How Marvel killed revenue-tracking spreadsheets - Mr_Ed
https://chartmogul.com/blog/2015/04/how-marvel-uses-chartmogul/

======
dozzie
Merely releasing an application is hardly killing something the application
intended to replace.

And I don't like such shameless advertising.

